# Xtrons Android 9.0 Units



## mben (Dec 13, 2010)

Dear All,

So after the continued trauma of no sound from any Anrdroid App on my second Xtrons head unit PB78ATTRIP
see this post

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1890099

I have returned the unit and got a refund. Xtrons UK did that quickly and that at least was impressive (their failure to fix the problem obviously less so).

One forum member with a PB78ATTIP is convinced that their unit works with sound from Android Applications, so I was just about to order it from xtrons uk when would you believe it ...

1) Xtrons re does their website, need to create a new userid, also their website has some glitches

2) They have released Android 9.0 Units but not for a flippin TT. I was initially gutted.

Then I noticed that the specs as currently listed (could easily be typos as their new website is not all there yet) has the new unit with /only/ 2GB RAM and 16GB ROM, which is a step down from units like the PB78ATTIP. At the time of writing there is no technical spec page for the new Audi S3 unit but I suppose if it says Full HD then the screen resolution of the new 7" unit is 1920x1080? and that's higher than the current PB78*IP unit for the Audi TT

Here is a link to the webpage for new unit Xtrons PA79AA3IP

https://xtrons.co.uk/audi-a3-s3-android-9-0-pa79aa3ip

So now just bemused. I sent an email to Xtrons asking if a Android 9, TT version is forthcoming. Waiting for response


----------



## pedrocks (Mar 10, 2019)

I have the PB78ATTIP in my 2012 TT with Bose and had no problems initially with my audio, until i installed the app 'poweramp' to replace the Xtrons default music player. The volume for anything playing on android was very low, i found that the DVC (direct volume control) was the cause see thread (https://forums.androidcentral.com/samsu ... olume.html)

You didn't have this installed did you?


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

there is a new main board PX6 with 6 cores and 2/4gb ram, it is supposedly faster and more efficient, there are a number of units on aliexpress with it. Still waiting for the reviews to come through.


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Just installed mine today and found a fix after playing around.. its the canbus that needs to change


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have the android 6 octacore unit with 2gb ram and it works perfectly smoothly and fast. Wouldn't get too hung up on it which version.

PX5 boards with 2gb ram regardless of Android version should work well and is tried and tested with fantastic support via xda forums.

PX6 sounds interesting, but it'll be a while before the xda community develop updates, apps and improvements for it.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

r_turner01 said:


> Just installed mine today and found a fix after playing around.. its the canbus that needs to change


Found a fix for what? I have a Xtrons PX5 unit and the CANBUS is set to something like Audi A3/A4 Simple. If its not set to this then the steering wheel controls don't work - I am guessing other stuff as well?


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Fix for no sound on the apps but I've not tried the steering wheel controls yet that said it's not the end of the world for me if they dont work vs having no sound


----------



## ph123uk (Jan 29, 2019)

mben said:


> Dear All,
> 
> One forum member with a PB78ATTIP is convinced that their unit works with sound from Android Applications, so I was just about to order it from xtrons uk when would you believe it ...


That will be me - and i'm not just convinced! I posted a video to prove it


----------



## mben (Dec 13, 2010)

Paul,

I watched the video and I am now more jealous than ever!

To complete the mystery can you go into the factory menu and find out what your Canbus setting is. On the TTRIP mine was set to

22 AUDI_A3_A4(Simple)

I am on the point of ordering a TTIP unit!

marcus


----------



## mben (Dec 13, 2010)

AFAIK this is a mega discovery. I have returned the TTRIP unit and may order a TTIP unit presently. If there is no sound this will be the first thing that I try.

Thanks for the reply and analysis.

mb.


----------



## mben (Dec 13, 2010)

pedrocks said:


> I have the PB78ATTIP in my 2012 TT with Bose and had no problems initially with my audio, until i installed the app 'poweramp' to replace the Xtrons default music player. The volume for anything playing on android was very low, i found that the DVC (direct volume control) was the cause see thread (https://forums.androidcentral.com/samsu ... olume.html)
> 
> You didn't have this installed did you?


No indeed not. The 0 audio from any android app problem I had was present when the radio was delivered and installed without installing ANY application e.g. the presupplied Youtube application did not work. And nothing changed after multiple hours of buggering about.

As per response to other post one of the only things I DID NOT touch was the Canbus setting in the Factory Menu. So when I get another unit, probably a TTIP if there is no sound I will head to the menu to check and change as per other response in this thread.


----------



## mben (Dec 13, 2010)

pedrocks said:


> I have the PB78ATTIP in my 2012 TT with Bose and had no problems initially with my audio, until i installed the app 'poweramp' to replace the Xtrons default music player. The volume for anything playing on android was very low, i found that the DVC (direct volume control) was the cause see thread (https://forums.androidcentral.com/samsu ... olume.html)
> 
> You didn't have this installed did you?


No indeed not. The 0 audio from any android app problem I had was present when the radio was delivered and installed without installing ANY application e.g. the presupplied Youtube application did not work. And nothing changed after multiple hours of buggering about.

As per response to other post one of the only things I DID NOT touch was the Canbus setting in the Factory Menu. So when I get another unit, probably a TTIP if there is no sound I will head to the menu to check and change as per other response in this thread.


----------



## ph123uk (Jan 29, 2019)

Yep, 22-AUDI_A3_A4(SIMPLE)


----------



## Backfisch (Jun 17, 2019)

I got my PB78ATTIP last week. Canbus settings are set to 22-AUDI_A3_A4(SIMPLE). Steering wheel controls work, radio audio works, bluetooth audio works, app audio does NOT work . I have the BOSE sound system. Does anyone know what the problem is? Maybe a cable is broken? I even tried changing the Canbus to 56, which some users recommended which left me with no sound at all and no steering wheel controls....


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

As I understand it, an Xtrons head unit consists of several modules: radio, bluetooth, and Android processor (and probably more), wired to a "mixer" which combines their audio.

If you go into Factory settings, you can alter the volume of each input.

If you have no sound from Android apps, then either the output of Android board is turned down... or it's not connected. From what I've seen of people's complaints, I suspect that there's a quality control issue in Xtrons supply chain, or to put it another way, I think it's possible that some internal connector isn't fitted properly, or something similar.

However, the fact that some people have "fixed" the problem by changing the Canbus setting to the wrong one (and thus breaking steering wheel controls) is mysterious to me.

(Mine works properly in all respects. Maybe just lucky.)


----------



## haggyy (Jul 21, 2018)

I have just ordered the android 9 version PA79ATTIP - heard good things about this stereo


----------



## jamie216 (Feb 8, 2018)

haggyy said:


> I have just ordered the android 9 version PA79ATTIP - heard good things about this stereo


I'm interested in this one as well so would be good to hear your thoughts once it's installed


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Me too, seriously considering one if everything works at it should (steering wheel controls, sound from apps etc)


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Any update on this?


----------



## CloudDweller (Apr 29, 2018)

Just noticed that Xtrons today released a second Android 9.0 headunit. The PB79ATTIP which looks very similar to the PA79ATTIP but with an Octa Core process, 4GB RAM + 32GB ROM. Would love to hear from anyone who's purchased and installed either of these units into their TT.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

wouldn't bother with Xtrons PX5 units, the CPU is behind the curve already


----------



## CloudDweller (Apr 29, 2018)

Vanu said:


> wouldn't bother with Xtrons PX5 units, the CPU is behind the curve already


I'm struggling to find an AUDI TT MK2 OEM look unit that's running a PX6 CPU here in the UK. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## cols374 (Nov 7, 2018)

CloudDweller just got my PB79ATTIP 4GB RAM + 32GB ROM today looks good so far and has INSTRUCTIONS too yay will be installing over next few days will try and upload video and pics then do a review fingers crossed


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

CloudDweller said:


> Vanu said:
> 
> 
> > wouldn't bother with Xtrons PX5 units, the CPU is behind the curve already
> ...


unfortunally no, I've seen only on aliexpress with the option to avoid customs but haven't decided if I actually need a different headunit.


----------



## CloudDweller (Apr 29, 2018)

cols374 said:


> CloudDweller just got my PB79ATTIP 4GB RAM + 32GB ROM today looks good so far and has INSTRUCTIONS too yay will be installing over next few days will try and upload video and pics then do a review fingers crossed


I'm very interested to hear how everything goes with the install and what your impressions are of this unit as I'm considering one myself. Thank you in advance for detailing the process and sharing your thoughts. It's very much appreciated.


----------



## cols374 (Nov 7, 2018)

mben said:


> Dear All,
> 
> So after the continued trauma of no sound from any Anrdroid App on my second Xtrons head unit PB78ATTRIP
> see this post
> ...


Mben can i ask where and how you got in contact with xtrons uk and managed to return as i have sent messages on there website but they have not replied


----------

